
Trump’s Connections to Russia – They Are Just a Ping Away - dmckeon
https://www.unhackthevote.com/our-research/trumps-connections-to-russia-they-are-just-a-ping-away/
======
dmckeon
Given the "leetspeak" file names mentioned, this smells more like a bot or
malware than a smoking gun for collusion, or lack of competence rather than
malice.

On the technical side, how could this work? How could a third party create
sub-domains and control their DNS?

